# Se non muovo il mouse mi si blocca tutto!

## southern_comfort

Salve ragazzi, ho un grosso problema con le versioni del kernel dalla 2.6.38.3 in su.

In pratica se utilizzo una di queste versioni mi si freeza tutto a partire dall'avvio dei demoni del sistema e torno a poter avere il computer agibile solo muovendo il  mouse o scrivendo con la tastiera.

Tutto ciò mi succede sia con il kernel zen-sources (che è quello che uso da qualche mese) che con gentoo-sources (che ho riprovato invano pensando che fosse un problema del primo).

Adesso ho mascherato le varie versioni superiori alla 2.6.38.2 ma vorrei capire se è un bug del kernel o se devo cambiare qualcosa io.

A qualcuno è mai capitata questa cosa?

----------

## darkmanPPT

allora, posta innanzitutto il tuo dmesg o /var/log/messages (almeno le parti significative. a lato vedi la data: prendi solo le parti utili)

inoltre, spiega bene questa storia del mouse/tastiera. cosa vuol dire che si freeza e quando muovi il mouse torna tutto normale?

 *Quote:*   

> In pratica se utilizzo una di queste versioni mi si freeza tutto a partire dall'avvio dei demoni del sistema e torno a poter avere il computer agibile solo muovendo il mouse o scrivendo con la tastiera. 

 

ma del tipo: "accedo a kde, la macchina di freeza e non si carica più niente il caricamento avviene solo nei momenti in cui muovo il mouse". stiamo parlando di cose di questo genere?

oppure questa cosa ti capita solo al boot, mentre carica i demoni?

----------

## southern_comfort

Purtroppo adesso non sono a casa con il mio pc quindi non posso postarti i log (lo farò non appena torno) anche se non ricordo nulla di strano.

Se ti può essere d'aiuto però i sintomi sono che a partire dall'avvio dei demoni in poi (anche quando avvio X e gnome e mentre uso normalmente il pc) se non muovo il mouse è come se il pc si bloccasse, cioè giusto per intenderci... se mentre il sistema carica i demoni io non muovo il mouse o digito sulla tastiera vedo tutto fermo... solo quando compio una delle due azioni citate vedo il sistema caricare i demoni... idem per tutto il resto, da shell o con X avviato.

Prima facendo una rapida ricerca su Google ho beccato questo topic sul forum di ubuntu http://forum.ubuntu-it.org/index.php?topic=422555.0 ma non ho idea se possa trattarsi del mio medisimo caso.

----------

## darkmanPPT

comunque sarebbe interessante anche se tra le versioni del kernel hai attivato/disattivato qualcosa.

sarebbe inoltre interessante sapere che cosa hai di pc (cioè, il risultato di lspci)

----------

## southern_comfort

Ho risolto passando al grub "pci=noacpi" come in quella pagina che ho linkato, alemeno per ora... credo sia giusto un ripiego momentaneo e spero in qualche fix.

Comunque come pc ho un hp pavilion dv5000.

----------

